# lítačka



## mb123

Hello, once again I need some help with a TV dialogue:

- Odvezla jej lítačka.

- Stalo se něco?

- Seknul s ním ten zub. 

What does it mean? I can't find that word anywhere and I don't get it from that context.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## bibax

*Lítačka* = cokoliv, co se pohybuje (hovor. "lítá") z místa na místo. Případně prostředek, který "lítání" umožňuje;

např. vojenská pořádková hlídka; předplatní jízdenka (časová průkazka) na městskou hromadnou dopravu (v Praze i jinde též tramvajenka, v Brně šalinkarta); plur. lítačky = dveře, které "lítají" sem a tam, apod.;

V uvedeném kontextu se jedná pravděpodobně o "záchranku" (zdravotnická záchranná služba ZZS, rychlá lékařská/zdravotnická pomoc RLP/RZP), tedy o automobil s příslušnou posádkou.


----------



## soucet

The word "lítačka" most probably means "ambulance vehicle" here.

- The ambulance drove him.

- Is anything wrong? (Has anything happened?)

- He collapsed by the toothache.


----------



## soucet

Aha, I have found the origin of that dialog. The driven person is a police officer and probably was driven from his office. Considering that the word "lítačka" (also "výjezdovka") is a colloquial expression for "the flying squad", the policeman was perhaps driven by the flying squad rather than the ambulance (to a dentist).


----------



## bibax

Ten zub byl hodně zavádějící. Záchrance se lítačka obvykle neříká, ale proč by policejní nebo vojenská lítačka jezdila k bolavému zubu, že?


----------



## soucet

No pochopil jsem to tak, že byl ten policejní důstojník v kanceláři a když ho začal nesnesitelně bolet zub, tak se nechal odvézt výjezdovkou k zubaři, což pro něj byl pro něho nejrychlejší způsob, jak se k zubaři dostat.


----------



## mb123

Thanks for all your replies. That's exactly what confused me in the first place - why couldn't he simply go to a dentist? Never heard of anyone using an ambulance, not to mention the flying squad, because of a tooth, but maybe it's just my lack of imagination


----------

